# Za pohodu



## Kamila_Poland

Hi. So I've heard this phrase. Does it mean something like "spontaneously", "on a whim", something like that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## morior_invictus

Hi Kamila,

could you tell us more (a context) or give us a complete sentence in which you have heard those two words? Thank you.

P.S. I can't imagine any situation where it could mean "spontaneously" or "on a whim."


----------



## littledogboy

It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## bibax

*Pohoda* means well-being, contentment, peace of mind, heart's ease.

Děkujeme vám za pohodu, která/kterou ... = We thank you for well-being/contentment that ...


----------



## ilocas2

littledogboy said:


> It doesn't mean anything.





http://www.google.cz/#output=search...53,d.Yms&fp=c0ad71b1ef5c99e1&biw=1024&bih=605


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V pohodě hoši! Kamila asi má v úmyslu 'za pochodu'.

Hello Kamila_Poland.  Did you mean 'za po*c*hodu'?   If so, it literally means 'on the march' and could, therefore, be translated loosely as "on a whim", "spontaneously", "as you go along", "off the top of your head" and so forth.   As always, a full sentence and proper context (what was happening when the sentence was said) would help.


----------



## bibax

To je v "poho". Kamila má asi *na mysli* "za pochodu".

It didn't occur to me, albeit I know that the Poles are not too good in distinguishing 'h' and 'ch'.

Všichni se učíme za pochodu.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky za opravu bibaxi!  Sám jsem se nad tím 'v úmyslu' pozastavil, ale nějak mi to nedošlo.


----------



## wtfpwnage

za pochodu = while marching

mozna na pohodu?  Kontext "Zvladl jsem to na pohodu".  To je spis slang. Neco jako ze jsem to zvladl bez problemu.


----------



## Tchesko

wtfpwnage said:


> mozna na pohodu?  Kontext "Zvladl jsem to na pohodu".  To je spis slang. Neco jako ze jsem to zvladl bez problemu.



Zvládl jsem to...

na jedničku  = perfectly
na první pokus / napoprvé = on the 1st try / attempt
na pohodu? to jsem ještě nikdy neslyšel...

I agree that in the absence of any further context, "za pochodu" seems to make most sense.


----------



## littledogboy

Kudos to Enquiring Mind is all I can say.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You are too kind, littledogboy.  Maybe it was just easier for me to see the issue from a non-native's perspective.  While I don't confuse "h" and "ch", I still continue to make other mistakes - even ones that I know are wrong.   Anyway, it appears we got there in the end with some interesting thoughts from the other contributors too.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tchesko said:


> Zvládl jsem to...
> 
> na pohodu? to jsem ještě nikdy neslyšel...
> 
> I agree that in the absence of any further context, "za pochodu" seems to make most sense.



Já naopak slyšel a po přečtení nadpisu jsem také myslel, že Kamila měla na mysli "na pohodu".
Zvládnout něco na pohodu. Bez problémů. Místo zvládnout něco v pohodě, zvládnout to tak, že se dostanu na pohodový stav.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

wtfpwnage said:


> za pochodu = while marching



Diky, to by melo byt tohle! Mate pravdu, slysela jsem spatne h (v polstine take mame h a ch, ale cte se to stejne)  
Kdyz jde o kontext, bylo to v dilu "Doctor Who" s ceskym dubbingem, nekdo rekl, ze nema zaden plan, proste vymysli, ted uz vim, ZA POCHODU 

Diky mockrat.


----------

